# دخول الأدمن بأى عضوية فى المنتدى + الشرح المفصل



## HaZeM KaBo (5 أبريل 2011)

== إسم المنتج ==

Abe1_Admin_Log_As_User

== النسخة ==

3.0

== الوظيفة ==

يمكن الأدمن أو أى عضوية إدارية من دخول المنتدى

بأى عضوية دون الحاجة الى تغيير الباسورد

== طريقة التركيب ==

بعد تحميل الملف وفك الضغط عنه سجل دخولك الى لوحة التحكم

ثم 







ثم إضغط






إضغط زر Browse لرفع المنتج من على جهازك

ثم إضغط إستيراد






ثم إفتح قالب MEMBERINFO











ثم إبحث فى القالب عن :


```
<if condition="$show['edit_profile']">
                        <li class="thead"><a href="moderator.php?$session[sessionurl]do=useroptions&u=$userinfo[userid]">$vbphrase[edit_user_profile]</a></li>
                    </if>
```

ثم ضع بعدها


```
<!-- Start Admin Log In As User --> 
$admin_log_in_as_user_link 
<!-- End Admin Log In As User -->
```







ثم إحفظ العمل

الآن بقى أن نعطى العضوية الإدارية خاصية الدخول بأى عضوية فى المنتدى

إتبع الشرح :







ثم إختر العضوية الإدارية المرادة وإختر






( دخول الأدمن بعضويات المنتدى ) عينها الى نعم


وإحفظ العمل

ثم إذهب الى العضوية المختار الدخول بها

إدخل ملفها الشخصى ثم إختار






النتيجة :






== تحميل المنتج ==

اضغط هنا
​


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (11 أبريل 2011)

جميل 
جاري التحميل وياريت تشوف هاك للنسخة الرابعة بنفس التطبيقات 
شكرا


----------



## HaZeM KaBo (17 أبريل 2011)

اسعدنى مرورك اخى العزيز


----------



## شماس نادر منير (22 يونيو 2011)

شكرا عل الشرح الرب يباركك


----------

